# Greatest One Sided Performance against a Legitimate Opponent



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

An example would be Ali vs Cleveland Williams kind of, Williams was over the hill but still a legitimate fighter i guess, any better examples?, doesn't have to be a championship fight.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Toney/Barkley, RJJ/Toney, Foreman/Frazier, Foreman/Norton...


----------



## TBooze (Dec 9, 2012)

Chavez/Rosario; Nelson/FenechII; Monzon/BenvenutiI


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

Mayweather v Marquez deserves a mention in recent years


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Hopkins-Trinidad
Khaokor-Moon
Monzon-Briscoe II
Lora-Zaragoza
Sanchez-Lopez I & II
Canto-Avelar
Olivares-Rose
Duran-Desejus III
Duran-Palomino
Whitaker-Nelson
Napoles-Cokes I & II
Robinson-Lamotta VI
Kalambay-McCallum I
Gomez-Zarate
Pacquiao-Barrera
Barrera-Sanchez


----------



## McGrain (Jul 6, 2012)

What Nico Locche did to Fuji was insane. Fuji was favoured to win that fight, and probably didn't win even a minute.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Here's an obvious one that is controversial: Clay-Liston I. Even more than Tyson-Spinks or Louis-Schmeling which were at the time toss ups, more or less, Ali was the prohibitive underdog. He won every minute of that fight and unlike say Dempsey-Willard or Johnson-Jeffries, Liston had been fighting. Ali dominated a fellow ATG heavyweight to such an extent that people still refuse to believe it. 

Honorable mention goes to Tyson-Douglas, Mayweather-Castillo, Greb-Tunney, and Calzaghe-Lacey.


----------



## Bladerunner (Oct 22, 2012)

Mayweather-Castillo :huh


----------



## SouthPaw (May 24, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Mayweather-Castillo :huh


Completely agree. Mayweather won the first four and was winning before both point point deductions. Clear win for Mayweather vs a guy that was a weight class heavier. With one arm.


----------



## TBooze (Dec 9, 2012)

I was going to post this in a thread about Kid Norfolk, but forgot in 'that place' no images are allowed. So this thread will do...

Siki/Norfolk: (extracts from Peter ******'s excellent bio of Battling Siki)


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Bladerunner said:


> Mayweather-Castillo :huh


Meant to type corrales. Eh.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Liston vs Williams is more impressive imo than Ali vs Williams for obvious reasons.


----------



## Mugshot (Jun 11, 2013)

Jimmy Carruthers' first round drumming of Vic Toweel? 

That shit was insane.


----------



## Webbiano (Jun 9, 2013)

Liston Vs Patterson I & II


----------



## DharmaBum (Jun 5, 2013)

Canzoneri-Mclarnin I (despite the first round obviously).


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Liston vs Williams is more impressive imo than Ali vs Williams for obvious reasons.


Of course it is....Williams didn't have a bullet in him when he fought Liston...and he dished it out plenty in both fights before Sonny crushed him twice....I watched both fights back to back the other day and was much impressed with Sonny.


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

McGrain said:


> What Nico Locche did to Fuji was insane. Fuji was favoured to win that fight, and probably didn't win even a minute.


If he didn't win a minute then how did Locche wind up with pink eye on both eyes? You give a man pink eye in the ring and you've won some minutes. That mufucka had pink eye x2!


----------



## Decy (Jun 2, 2012)

Honeyghan v Curry would be a good shout.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Of course it is....Williams didn't have a bullet in him when he fought Liston...and he dished it out plenty in both fights before Sonny crushed him twice....I watched both fights back to back the other day and was much impressed with Sonny.


It wasn't as one sided though the second fight more but the first wasn't all Liston


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

SouthPaw said:


> Completely agree. Mayweather won the first four and was winning before both point point deductions. Clear win for Mayweather vs a guy that was a weight class heavier. With one arm.


:lol: Get a grip.


----------



## TBooze (Dec 9, 2012)

Decy said:


> Honeyghan v Curry would be a good shout.


Was not really one sided though, in that Curry gained back control in the third and fourth, and to be honest, looked like he was going to win after a shaky start.


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

Barrera vs Hamed is valid.

Hopkins over Tarver? Legit LHW Champion of the world


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Theron said:


> It wasn't as one sided though the second fight more but the first wasn't all Liston


I guess my point was that this was a real, live Cleveland Williams in there vs Sonny and not the version that Ali stopped. Listeon showed his heart (something he's never given any credit for having), his chin and his defense in there before crushing Williams.


----------



## Theron (May 17, 2013)

Phantom said:


> I guess my point was that this was a real, live Cleveland Williams in there vs Sonny and not the version that Ali stopped. Listeon showed his heart (something he's never given any credit for having), his chin and his defense in there before crushing Williams.


True, i hate the Liston has no heart arguments and statements total bullshit.


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

Mares-Gonzalez :smile

A few that haven't been mentioned yet:

Armstrong-Ross
Canzoneri-Berg 2 & 3
Canzoneri-Petrolle 2
Zale-Graziano 3
Cerdan-Zale
Harada-Kingpetch 1
Ebihara-Kingpetch 1
Rose-Harada
Hearns-Cuevas
Hearns-Duran
Azumah Nelson-Wilfredo Gomez
Sandoval-Chandler
Forrest-Mosley 1
Riggo-Donaire


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Boxed Ears said:


> If he didn't win a minute then how did Locche wind up with pink eye on both eyes? You give a man pink eye in the ring and you've won some minutes. That mufucka had pink eye x2!


Nah, Nic was wearing those radical, new pink contact lens way back in '68....rrrrrealy radical stuff back in '68.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

Sugar Ray Leonard vs Pete Ranzany and Andy Price.


----------



## Curtis Lowe (May 21, 2013)

First thought was Toney vs RJJ. So one sided that even Toney couldn't talk shit after the fight.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Roy Jones vs Reggie Johnson?


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Winky vs. both Shane and Tito.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

knockout artist said:


> Mayweather v Marquez deserves a mention in recent years


I don't believe very many people saw this as a legitimate bout between two guys looked upon as equal, or even close, since they fought a couple weight classes apart just prior. And lets not get into the whole 'over limit fiasco' floyd employed. I don't think it played a role, but it did cheapen, and make this fight even less meaningful.


----------



## Webbiano (Jun 9, 2013)

Mal said:


> I don't believe very many people saw this as a legitimate bout between two guys looked upon as equal, or even close, since they fought a couple weight classes apart just prior. And lets not get into the whole 'over limit fiasco' floyd employed. I don't think it played a role, but it did cheapen, and make this fight even less meaningful.


Jheeze dude, Clevland Williams qualifys as legitimate competition.


----------



## Mal (Aug 25, 2013)

Webbiano said:


> Jheeze dude, Clevland Williams qualifys as legitimate competition.


Size difference can make or break a top class fighter from elite in one division, to ordinary, in one up. Shane Mosley is a fine example of that. Wonderful at 147, much less effective at 154. I just don't think those who are a part of the sport (and I swear I don't mean this in a condescending manner), saw Juan Manual Marquez as a legitimate threat at 144, let alone 142. The fighter, while very Hopkin's like in his longevity, was not seen as a legitimate WW. Nor Jr.WW. That's just how I saw it.


----------



## Royal-T-Bag (Jun 5, 2013)

rigo vs donaire, mayweather vs marquez, mayweather vs corrales, rjj vs toney, rjj vs mccallum, rjj vs virgil hill, pac vs cotto, srr vs graziano, b-hop vs trinidad, mosley vs margarito, sweet pea vs buddy mcgirt, thomas hearns vs Duran, tyson vs spinks, johnson vs burns, johnson vs jeffries, demspey vs willard.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Erik Morales - Paulie Ayala


----------



## O59 (Jul 8, 2012)

Liston-Patterson I + II
Foreman-Frazier I + II
Hopkins-Trinidad
Whitaker-Nelson
Mayweather-Corrales
Martinez-Chavez (aside from the final round, of course)
Monzon-Benvenuti II
Broner-DeMarco
Mayweather-Marquez
Barrera-Hamed
McCallum-Kalambay I
Ali-Patterson I
Ali-Liston I + II
Rigondeaux-Donaire
Donaire-Nishioka
Jones-Toney
Jones-Hopkins I


----------



## rockyssplitnose (Jun 7, 2012)

Tyson-Spinks anyone??


----------



## Bill Butcher (Aug 27, 2013)

Salvador Sanchez vs Danny Lopez 1 & 2 spring to mind.


----------



## ThinBlack (Jun 5, 2013)

Greg Page-Marty Monroe
Hilario Zapata-Joey Olivo.


----------



## rossco (Jun 9, 2013)

Lynch-Brown II is up there


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

tyson-spinks for me.

in hindsight, many people say ah spinks was a blown up light hw, never had a chance etc. but. at the time, opinion was split right down the middle on this fight. 50% of boxing writers polled picked spinks to win it. and tyson smashed him to pieces in half a round. both guys were undefeated as well and both were regarded the ligit champion.

don't believe me? have a read - http://articles.philly.com/1988-06-27/sports/26264859_1_tyson-trouble-manager-and-trainer-lou-duva

as we know, tyson pretty much ended spinks that night.

other good examples off the top of my head:

clay-liston
tyson-douglas
mosely-forrest
hopkins-trinidad
tszyu-hatton

all the guys that lost those fights were favourites to win.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> Meant to type corrales. Eh.


er, uh,...


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Monzon-Napoles...regardless of the 20/20 hindsight of those who say that Monzon was too big....Napoles had all the "experts" at the time betting the house that Mantequilla would make Carlos look and fight like a cigar store Indian.


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Phantom said:


> er, uh,...


Second typo, one threax. What's next?


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> Second typo, one threax. What's next?


Ah, those typos are so penny-ante Red,....go for the big time like me....start predicting fights the day after they've happened.....like I did not so long ago with Donaire-Darchinyan...and just recently with Wlad-Pulev. I'm pioneering this trend...pathetic, eh? I'm a little out of touch.:-(


----------



## LittleRed (Jun 4, 2013)

Phantom said:


> Ah, those typos are so penny-ante Red,....go for the big time like me....start predicting fights the day after they've happened.....like I did not so long ago with Donaire-Darchinyan...and just recently with Wlad-Pulev. I'm pioneering this trend...pathetic, eh? I'm a little out of touch.:-(


I remember the Donaire one. You should go radical and predict Buster Douglas to beat Mike Tyson. Unexpected to say the least.


----------



## gerbilking (Nov 22, 2014)

Calzaghe v Lacy. Masterclass


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Olivares vs Rose


----------



## Michael (Jun 8, 2012)

Actually how about Carter vs Griffith, can't really get more one sided than that, and Griffith was fairly handy I believe:deal


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Pacquiao over Barrera saw him win every round and force a stoppage as a heavy underdog who was hardly known against the P4P no2.

Jones won every round over Hopkins and Toney in stinkers but impressive none the less.

Does Wlad get credit for winning 12 rounds v Haye.



Sent from my Lumia 800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I have to say, I think these are my favorite kind of fights to watch.


----------



## Lester1583 (Jun 30, 2012)

Chatty said:


> Pacquiao over Barrera saw him win every round and force a stoppage as a heavy underdog who was hardly known against the P4P no2.


Was Barrera the P4P no2 back then?

I don't recall him ever rated that highly.


----------



## Axe Murderer (Jul 15, 2014)

Lester1583 said:


> Was Barrera the P4P no2 back then?
> 
> I don't recall him ever rated that highly.


He wasnt number two.

He was number three thats the highest he ever got in the pfp rankings(Ring rankings).


----------



## hazza (Sep 2, 2013)

rockyssplitnose said:


> Tyson-Spinks anyone??


thought no one else but me thought that for a sec :good


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

LittleRed said:


> I remember the Donaire one. You should go radical and predict Buster Douglas to beat Mike Tyson. Unexpected to say the least.


:roflGreat idea!!


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

Lester1583 said:


> Was Barrera the P4P no2 back then?
> 
> I don't recall him ever rated that highly.


Well number 3 a year before the fight then, weren't that far out: http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/The_Ring_Magazine's_Annual_Ratings:_2002


----------



## Boxed Ears (Jun 13, 2012)

Pacquiao/Algieri.


----------



## Phantom (May 17, 2013)

Michael said:


> Actually how about Carter vs Griffith, can't really get more one sided than that, and Griffith was fairly handy I believe:deal


Yep, Carter got Griffith in 1 alright,...but as I've said before, I believe that a rematch a couple of years later that Emile would have avenged that loss. As a matter of fact, I think that the Griffith that beat Tiger in '66 would easily beat Carter.


----------

